# Hot bite in the bay(with pic)



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Let the rain push through this morn. and hit a spot off of scenic. I threw my net over some dimpling bait and lo and behold-shrimp. One throw caught almost 2 dozen nice sized shrimp-woohoo! Started drifting them over a little drop off that I know of and boy were the fish hungry. Only fished for about an hour and caught a fish on nearly every cast. Half a dozen specks(all 13-15 inches), 4 redfish(2 rats, 2 slot), a mangrove snapper, and some croakers and white trout. Everything released except one red and the mangrove. They became dinner. Had to leave the fish biting and run to class. All in all a very fun morning.

-Jason


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like some good action! I need to find me a spot like that for some quick fun, and fresh dinner instead of wanting to take the boat all the time!


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent way to start your day, especially after the weather that we have had for the several days :clap


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice :clap


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catches and way to go with catching shrimp in the cast net!


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea, its nice to hear the shrimp are here. Way to go, especilly before class. Good job.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds like fun, nice fish!

:clap


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

How was the water clarity. I sit murky down there


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Report.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

:clap Great Report!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report.

Scott


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/24/2007)*:clap Great Report!




You going soft on us?  Some people might start changing their mind about you if you don't watch it.



VERY BIG GRIN!





Oh, and great report Jason! Wish I could kill some time like that in the mornings, but alas, Hoover just ain't got a hole like that.



Hall


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

nice report. It is good to see someone is cathing fish. I went last Sat and nothing at all in the bay.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report thanks


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice report bro. I fished the point off scenic today and caught a decent red 23in. and 2 specks both 14in.


----------



## HookSet (Oct 5, 2007)

good report :clap


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice. Nothing like finding them hungry.

Nick


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report!!!


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

You had a great day !!!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a score of the shrimp:bowdown Sounds like a lot of fun to me.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Water was stained but better than the few days previously.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

A lot of action right there.Was it a lucky/blind cast for theshrimp or you saw them around first......good report . Thanks.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Report. And Good Job on the catching.:bowdown


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw bait and threw, but I wasn't certain what they were until I had the net in.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, nice report. I need to try mornings instead of evenings.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report - Glad to hear somebody's catching after all that rain.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

nice red.:clap


----------

